# Blood in the stool, but otherwise acting normal?



## Sloth

For three nights in a row, she's had diarrhea. First two nights I woke up to find the "present" by the door to my room. No blood in the stool.

While hiking yesterday, she had a soft but formed stool, with spots of dark maroon mixed in.

Just last night, she woke me up twice to go outside. I brought a flashlight. First time, it was soft, formed stools, and there was no blood. Second time, two hours later, there was blood mixed in, and the stools were slightly runnier.

She's 4 years old. She had her vaccines a month ago.

She is acting completely normal, aside from the stools. Eating and drinking normally.

Should I call the E-vet today (Sunday, Father's Day, will the E-vet even answer)? Realistically, to see a vet today, I would have to drive at least an hour to the nearest big(ish) town and cross my fingers. I'm a recent college grad, no job yet, low on funds. But I'll do it if it means Belle will still be with me next week.

Other than it being a life-threatening issue, the other thing that concerns me is that, apparently, worms can be a cause. She sleeps with me every night....


----------



## Sloth

All these views but no responses? Belle's only had one stool so far today, and it was soft. But she's not going more than her usual, except at night. She's still acting completely normal. Everyone I talked to said I should bring her into a vet tomorrow.


----------



## Abbylynn

I think you should take her to the vet also. It could be anything from simple parasites to anything .... These IMO are good sites that you can find all sorts of info on. Just put "blood in stool" in the search bar.

www.peteducation.com and www.vetinfo.com

Keep us posted on the vets findings. Good luck with your little one. I hope she is going to be alright. 

EDIT: You could always just call the E-Vet ........


----------



## Sloth

The E-vet said to put her on a bland diet right now, and bring her in tomorrow. Unless she becomes symptomatic - then I should bring her in tonight.

Abby, your sig always makes my eyes well up.


----------



## Abbylynn

{"Abby, your sig always makes my eyes well up."} ............... I'm sorry .... It does me too .... but it is good therapy .... I guess.


If the E-Vet doesn't get back to you ... I would just call your regular vet in the morning as soon as they open and get an appointment. Does your regular vet have an after hours number? 

I have done that before ... called and asked to be seen ... even as a last patient ... or if I thought it was urgent I told them my concerns .....


----------



## Sloth

Sorry, I just edited my earlier post for the update - the E-vet did call back. Bland diet for Belle, and see the vet tomorrow. Or tonight if her symptoms worsen. But I just feel sick...I don't think it's a perforation, or she would be in pain....right? She's acting completely normal. Stomach is non-tender (as far as I can tell), not rigid, not distended.


----------



## Abbylynn

I most definitely understand the feeling ill part. Just keep an eye on her .... like you said she is still eating and drinking and acting normal. Maybe it will just be a case of parasites or a bug going around. I read somewhere that Kennel cough was rather rampant this year too . :/ You always have the E-Vet if she should get lethargic or something .... hopefully not.

I will keep you both in my prayers and sending good thoughts your way. I know how hard it is to have your best friend ill and not knowing what is wrong and feeling helpless.

Don't forget an update tomorrow..........


----------



## cookieface

Sending good thoughts to you and Belle. I do hope it's nothing serious. Could the blood just be a result of intestinal irritation due to the diarrhea? We took our dog to the vet a few months ago for similar symptoms - diarrhea, a little blood, but otherwise acting normal. The vet said just watch her and return if she seemed worse. After a day or two of a bland diet, she was back to normal.


----------



## JulieK1967

When Molly had Giardia, she had soft stools for a few days and then I saw a reddish streak in it so I didn't throw it out when I picked it up but rushed her & the sample to the vet, where she was tested for and diagnosed with Giardia. Other than the soft stools, she was behaving normally & didn't seem like she felt unwell. My vet prescribed a combo of metronidazole and Drontal Plus, which did the trick. Sending good thoughts that it's something simple & easy to cure! Hope Belle is better v. soon!


----------



## Sloth

Belle went last night, it was soft but formed at the beginning, then pretty runny. No blood. Called the vet today, the receptionist said I can bring in a stool sample "if I want". So I'm just waiting for Belle to have a BM again...


----------



## Abbylynn

How is Belle? Did you make it to the vets yet?


----------



## Sloth

Belle didn't have a BM yesterday, so I never brought her in to the vet's. She does usually go twice a day, but once in a while she'll skip. I also think the bland diet is contributing to her having no BMs. Vet said to bring her in if she gets symptoms of any kind, but other than not pooping, Belle is completely normal. She's not straining to go, either. But if she doesn't go today than I'm calling the vet this afternoon...

The vet said that sometimes diarrhea will make a dog have bloody BMs, as what happened to cookieface. It would just help SO much if Belle would have a BM, then I could see if it's back to normal, or still runny - in which case I'd bring it in to see if there's parasites...


----------



## Sloth

Belle had a BM! It was smaller than usual, but it was formed, with no blood. I'd call it "back to normal." The vet said it wouldn't be back to normal if it was a parasite, and the blood was probably from the diarrhea. 

Thanks everyone for your support!


----------



## Abbylynn

Yay! I am glad all is back to normal. It is so scary when our pets are ailing and we have no control .... how I wish they could talk ... or do I? Lol!


----------



## cookieface

Glad to hear Belle is feeling better!


----------

